# Skimmer Skiff 14.6 Tohatsu 20hp prop



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I’d start by buying a new prop. Can’t go wrong with a stainless Powertech. Call them and have a conversation about your exact setup, they’ll make it right.


----------

